# New Pokemon Crater?



## brandman (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I was about to go on the pokemon official site and I saw in the suggestions the pokemon crater. I do every time except this time, I clicked it. You know, out of nostalgia of just finding the page with URL not found. But, this time, I found a new one! I didn't sign up not knowing what it was, but do any of you guys know what it is? Is it really, a re-make of the pokemon crater? The link's here.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 7, 2009)

I've heard it is.
I'M NOT PLAYING IT UNTIL I GET MY LEVEL 100 INFERNAPE BACK SO-

I might sign up again.


----------



## brandman (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha! Tell me about it. I had a level 100 Charizard and Lucario and LOST them. And I was training Feraligatr (he was almost there) and Empoleon (her too). I might join, I don't know, but the forums SUCK.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 7, 2009)

It could be

but then there are fakemon in the banner and stuff

wonder if we get to catch them :/

not very interesting.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I've seen that link some time before, and it doesn't really look as impressive as the original (There I go again with my high expectations). I might sign up, but losing all my trained Pokemon was a heavy blow (I had just trained a Pokemon to 1.8 mil EXP for a Ghostly Lugia, as well) so I don't think I'll sign up again.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2009)

It's EPIC SLOW, so I don't think I'll be joining. The old one was fun though.


----------



## Rai-CH (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember playing Pokemon crater when I was like 7 or 8 and you just had to click a certain square to find Pokemon. Good times XD

I probably won't sign up unless it gets popular here :P


----------



## spaekle (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember it being entertaining for about ten minutes before I decided to go play my GBA games because they're actually fun. :( 

If it's back, I might end up checking it out again someday out of boredom, but they'll have to have made some major changes if I'm going to stay interested in it. If anything, I wish it weren't so _slow_. I'm not really big on these Fakemon things either. Though it did keep my attention longer than Runescape did, I'll give it that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 8, 2009)

Until it becomes a proper Pokemon game (explorable regions, battles a la GBA, all that shizz) I won't be lured in. I was lured once but it wasn't any good.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 8, 2009)

... i joined and got addicted somehow damnit
i just like online pokemon games


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, I found out it's NOT epicslow so I joined as ShinyLunatone :D

This should be a social group or a club or something.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 8, 2009)

I signed up for the heck of it and lemme tell you, I hate it.

Honestly, really? Donate money for a level five pokemon? Start with a level five, and in my case, all it knows is Growl. And then be pitted against other pokemon who, unlike me, actually know attacks. And the "oh hai donate money and you'll get a shiny lugia and and be able to run into shinies don't miss out donate today!"
And yeah, it's not epic slow, but epic annoying. A verification test EVERY TIME YOU RUN INTO BATTLE? An database error when I try to battle a trainer? And they even ask your first and last name when you sign up, and for me, that just yells out "DON'T SIGN UP"
oh yes, and if you have something in your inbox, it doesn't have any sort of "You have a notification" thing. So yeah, I missed out on a battle request because I didn't even know I had one.
Oh and when you're in battle with another user, 


			
				Crater said:
			
		

> System: Minkow has chosen a monster.


What is this heap of a game that only wants you to donate money for stuff.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm tempted to join because I never tried it...meh, maybe tonight I'll give it a go.


----------



## brandman (Aug 8, 2009)

Minkow said:


> I signed up for the heck of it and lemme tell you, I hate it.
> 
> Honestly, really? Donate money for a level five pokemon? Start with a level five, and in my case, all it knows is Growl. And then be pitted against other pokemon who, unlike me, actually know attacks. And the "oh hai donate money and you'll get a shiny lugia and and be able to run into shinies don't miss out donate today!"
> And yeah, it's not epic slow, but epic annoying. A verification test EVERY TIME YOU RUN INTO BATTLE? An database error when I try to battle a trainer? And they even ask your first and last name when you sign up, and for me, that just yells out "DON'T SIGN UP"
> ...


Well I joined up out of curiosity and nostalgic memories cuz the pokemon crater, near the end, wasn't so slow. 

Man was I disapointed.

First, it asks for your NAME (I just put in a fake one), then your CITY and country, which I probably shouldn't have but I put in my real one. The trainer icons look like dog s**t (literately, most of them have a dark tan to it). Well, it aks what starter you want but you can't even choose sinnoh starters (not like I cared, I like charizard). Appearrantly you can upload your own pokemon, which I was happy about, till nothing happened after I uploaded my pic. Well, I wanted to train my charmander so I went to trainers and just looked and decided to battle a youngster, which they called, "kiddy". So I beat him with a friggin scratch and he delt damage to me through a friggin, "TAIL WHIP". Now that was garbage. The end of the battle I went to the pokemon center and healed him up. Now, I wanted more pokemon, so I looked at maps and I had one. Just one map. I had to "donate" money to get credits to buy almost anything. I had one due to me loging in for the first time that day. So I went to the map and it was basicly classic crater. They only had so many pokemon there (5?). Well I looked at what I could buy with credits and I could buy all the maps, all the pokemon (no fakemon, sorry RandomTyphoon) and stuff. Supposivly there's dark, shiny, metal, and ghostly forms again, but I have yet to see them. You can buy other stuff like revives from another currency called, "pokemoney". You can buy a house and friends can set free pkemon in your yard which sounded promising but there's no option for friends to my knowledge and I don't have the money for it yet so I don't know. Remember those trainers I told you about with the, "kiddy"? Well, the male FR/LG trainer's name is ash, the ruby male trainer's name is, "brix" (wth?), And most had pretty stupid names also. Appaerantly there's al;ot of idiots out there cuz lots of trainers had up to 437 or so pokemon. I'm going to try to find out more today so I'll give updates and maybe I can start rants in the forum to change the donation crap to a minimum.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 8, 2009)

credits aren't actually the hard to come by. you get 1 for logging in every day and you can find them whilst exploring routes randomly. i've already got 14 credits and i'm wondering whether to buy a chimchar or not since i'm having trouble finding one...


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 8, 2009)

Peegeray said:


> ... i joined and got addicted somehow damnit
> i just like online pokemon games


mee 2


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 8, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> I'm tempted to join because I never tried it...meh, maybe tonight I'll give it a go.


Same here. I'm just curious as to see what it's like. But at the same time I'm very reluctant to do so. I've never played an online Pokemon game.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I made an account, and it's ok. Nothing I'm going to be playing actively, but something fun to mess around with when I'm bored. Nintendo and Game Freak really need to make their own Pokemon MMO...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 9, 2009)

Not bad. Too bad you can't use items.


----------



## brandman (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, the games not to bad I guess, but, there is one promising feature, your house. They cost 20,000 pokemoney (not credit) which is not hard to come by if you just train your team against trainers. You have customization tools like what style of house you want, and where it will go (location doesn't matter cuz it's not like its a factor) and stuff. Once you purchase it, you can have gardens that produce multiple berries in the 10 days of its life, bearing the most in the last 3. If you have friends than you can invite them and they can look around and so. You can also, "steal" berries from there garden (like they care), but be warned, if you do, you get called a "cheeky monkey" by the PBA (pokemon battle arena). Also, you can release pokemon n your yard which you can catch by the plenty, unless you remove them. The more of a type of pokemon you put in, the more common it will be to find it, and you might be lucky and find a shiny too! Friends can release pokemon in your yard also, which brings me to the point off, become friends with those who have tons legendaries, there's a good chance they have a yard with legendaries that are common!

The move thing has been resolved, if you level up your pokemon to where it learns some moves, you can go to "My Pokemon" and click on your pokemon and customize there moves. I suppose you do the same to evolve them.

You can find berries randomly by just walking along routes or taking some from your friends. Credits are unknown to me if they can be found the same way too, but I found 616 pokemoney randomly like that.

If you want changes (and credits) go on the forums and stuff. Meh, I'll still report l8r.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2009)

It's alright. I just come on when bored though.

1 problem though, my L16 wurmple just won't evolve. That's annoying.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen this before, and it is _not_ like the original. Urgh.

I miss Pokemon Crater.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2009)

Me too. I miss my L100 shiny swampert...urgh. =/


----------



## brandman (Aug 10, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> It's alright. I just come on when bored though.
> 
> 1 problem though, my L16 wurmple just won't evolve. That's annoying.


Check, my pokemon, and from there you should see a option to evolve. I'm not too sure but thats where you go to get him to learn new moves.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 10, 2009)

Eh, I hated the original Crater and have still yet to see a play-worthy imitation anywhere. :/ It's just _not Pokémon_ if the battle system is simplified so that every attack deals damage, or every Pokémon at the same level has the same number of HP, or every Pokémon deals the same damage with the same attack. It's taking out the fundamentals of the Pokémon battle system that make it interesting. And what's with the abundance of shinies in all these games? Everybody who thinks shinies should be more common is missing the point: how are shinies special in any way if you find them every two minutes? Then they're just uglier alternate versions of normal Pokémon. Same with all the "dark" and "ghostly" and "ruby" and God knows what else that they always add. :/


----------



## brandman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm, that's very true. I guess cuz it's easier to access than the games and there's more of a community on their than the games. I found a lot of younger fans on there mostly because its easier. Older players usually go on because most of their friends are on there and they can instant message. I do prefer the games (I'm sure everyone does) but it's just easier to do than leaning over into a gameboy/DS screen. And it just relates to the player a little bit more since it was made by a fan. It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## turbler (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't figure out what gender locano style is, oh, and I'm gonna sign up and try it, it doesn't look tooo bad.


----------



## brandman (Aug 10, 2009)

turbler said:


> I can't figure out what gender locano style is,


Whuzzat? Oh, and you should try it out. Just don't expect much of it. They do need help improving it though.:huh:

Oh, and butterfree, on the old pokemon crater they had all sorts of funky forms that were pretty easy to find but this new crater I doubt you can get those other forms in this one. They claim they have ghostly, dark, etc. but I have yet to see them.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I just like it due to nostalgia, as it was my first exposure to Pokemon. And it was surprisingly addictive due to it's simplicity.


----------



## brandman (Aug 11, 2009)

I like it for the same reason of nostalgia now, but I used to like it cuz that's where me and my friends hung out and got most of the younger grade kids to go there too. When I told them the news they were really sad and mad.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 11, 2009)

brandman1996 said:


> Check, my pokemon, and from there you should see a option to evolve. I'm not too sure but thats where you go to get him to learn new moves.


 Tried that. The option won't come up. It will for my other pokes though.



> Oh, and butterfree, on the old pokemon crater they had all sorts of funky forms that were pretty easy to find but this new crater I doubt you can get those other forms in this one. They claim they have ghostly, dark, etc. but I have yet to see them.


When you buy a pokemon with credits, you can get the option to make is shiny/metalic or dark for extra credits. I got that option when I bought my shroomish.


----------



## brandman (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmmmm, I don't buy credits and I haven't logined enough times so. Show's you how much I know about the credit stuff.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been on this site for a while, on and off...so I sorta had enough credits for both the normal maze and a normal shroomish. ^^;


----------



## brandman (Aug 11, 2009)

Just logged in and I had enough credits to buy an abra! Oh, and If you start seeing boba fett trainer's than tell me.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2009)

I dislike this "remake" of Crater. Though I had been playing Pokémon since I was given a Gameboy Color and Yellow version as Christmas presents when I was four, Pokémon Crater is, without a doubt, what really got me hooked. Because it opened up my online Pokémon life (and eventually into finding the site that led me here, to TCoD) which, now, is crucial to me. I learned how to sprite starting with Butterfree's guide, I've made some valuable friends, and I've learned about recent updates and a little about game mechanics (though I still don't get all those complex formulas and such '-_-).

I liked the original Crater because of its simplicity. I liked the glitchiness and lag. I liked that they introduced other forms of Pokémon. I liked that I had enough spare time on my hands to have 11 level 100 Pokémon including a Blaziken, Dark Groudon, and my beloved Kingdra. And I also liked that Magikarp, for once, wasn't entirely useless. I also seemed to have uncanny luck with legendaries (lol Rayquaza and Shiny Zapdos) by walking back and forth over the same flower repeatedly in one of the maps with a mansion on it.

And I liked the dark red background ^_^
All of these things, among many more (including my n00bishness as a young person only adjusting to the online life), I miss about the original. Donating for everything now, having to sign on every day, giving your name and address (fake info ftw!), verifying your being human before every battle...it just isn't the same anymore. I've given up on Crater coming back to its old glory, honestly. I've been missing it dearly.

...oh god I ramble O.O


----------



## brandman (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone wishes that too. I know I do!


----------



## J.T. (Aug 21, 2009)

I just collected shinies in the original one because I like collecting stuff. Got bored really quick, though, and I ended up just hanging at the forums. Also where I discovered the Fire Fang glitch (the one where you can hit Wondertomb). I made a bunch of guides to things like seals and PMD game features (before Time and Darkness).

By the sounds of it, it got even worse. D: No interest in it whatsoever.


----------



## Firestorm (Sep 24, 2009)

This one is much more like Crater. Only real major difference is that you use their own random generic sprites instead of choosing your own, as well as not being able to see the sprites of other players on the same map as you. Oh, and not to mention that you have to pay money just to modify Pokemon's moveset. Overall though, it's pretty much like the original Crater.


----------

